# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  looking for Russian site for downloading free songs

## Valkyriefairy

Hi
I previously had access to a really good site where I got most of my Russian music from but I by accident deleted the bookmark and cannot find it anywhere. Does someone know of any Russian Sites that can be viewed in English that offer free downloads. This specific one that I lost had a little funny emoticon-like anime as the bookmark picture... I really would like to start downloading again....._. Please help anyone_  ::

----------


## ycomp

just use google and prefix your serach with "zaycev" ... e.g. "zaycev song name" or "zaycev artist" and that usually works for me 
it will be in Russian 
but just put a google translator button on your browser toolbar, if you want to be able to translate a russian page (or even just part of it) to english.

----------


## BappaBa

http://tonnel.ru/?l=fonoteka

----------

